# CUSTOM COLSON



## buck hughes (May 20, 2018)

still working on custom bike.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 27, 2018)

well tell us what you did, then drag it outside and take more pictures.


----------



## bikerbluz (Jun 1, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## buck hughes (Jun 3, 2018)

put in a cardboard insert to see if I want to go with a metal insert.


----------



## Steve Frame (Oct 7, 2018)

Wanna see more!


----------



## buck hughes (Oct 8, 2018)

have done nothing lately now in the process of cutting the metal for the insert-not sure when this will get done-will be a neat custom bike if I ever get it done!


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 8, 2018)

That's great - love the skirted fenders!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 9, 2018)

The skirted fenders look cool. I really like the front one. Agree more pics from outside.


----------



## buck hughes (Oct 11, 2018)

this bike post in complete bicycles for sale.


----------

